# Anybody plow with a 04 1500 dodge



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

Thinking of putting a 8' western on my 04 dodge 1500. Anybody ever put a 8' plow on a newer dodge.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a Blizzard 760LT on mine. Handles great. I think an 8 footer would be a little big for a 1500.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Ram Pushers Union meeting*

:waving: Greg,
I have an 01' 1500 shrtbed I agree I wound't go bigger then an 7'6". If you want it yo go wider then you can add a set of wings. That's what I've decided to do this year and I'm glad I did it! The wings add 18- 20" ? So it makes it around a 9' plow  I'm not sure on sizes I just put then on and started pushing. I don't know what your preference is for plows but, I'll say go with what makes you comfortable. Western, Blizzard, Meyers whatever!

Pale Rider


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

ya a lot of people told me don't put a 8' on a newer dodge so i guess i'll stick with a 7'6" western pro plow. Thanks !!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

is it a crew cab shortbed?


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

ya its a crew cab shortbed !!


----------



## harleyrider67 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Greg,

I have a 7-6 BOSS standard duty on my 2004 Ram QC Hemi and it works great!

I would suggest having the Timbrens installed as well with a plow, it helps out the IFS that the 1/2 tons have. I have been real happy with my setup, problem is there sure was not enough snow this year. 


Take Care!


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

This is a test picture !!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

Test picture !!!!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Hi,

Well im thinking about plowing with either a 1500 or a 2500 diesel. Would they handle OK? I was told a GMC 1500 would take a beating but ive also been told that the solid front axel on the dodge make it better for plowing. Feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

If you haven't bought a truck yet. Get a 2500. You will be much happier. You can have a bigger blade and you won't tear up your truck as badly.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I agree if you have not gotten one yet, go with a 2500. It will stand up to plowing a lot better. Getting a 2500 is not that much more $$. Dodges 2500 and 3500 have a solid axle unlike Chevy. I think that 1/2 IFS would get tired too fast. Plus, think about warranty. If something breaks on that suspension even with the plow off and not related Dodge may not like seeing a mount on that truck and might say TS.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

wouldn't recomend putting a plow on a crew cab. i'd use a 1500 crew cab for the sidewalk crew or for getting groceries.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Full Agreement !*

I know this thread is a little old but, there is someone out there that will read this! When I get the chance I plan on moving up to a 2500 or 250 whatever. I know I'm "Ram Tough" but, I'm a little fearful pushing with my 1500 shortbox.

Pale Rider


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

You'll be fine for residential or light commercial.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Go with the 8', you'll never regret it. Alot of people told me that to. Check the specs. An 8' only wieghs no more than 40 to 50 lbs. Don't tell me that 50 lbs. are gonning to make or break your truck. I think the 8' it still too small now. Next blade it gonna be 9' 6".


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I have a very good friend that has a BOSS 9' 2" Steel vee on his 2003 1500 Regular cab short box Dodge. He also has a 16' SwingWing on the rear. There are about 5 or 6 guys with the exact same setup in our neck of the woods.

We currently run a BOSS 8' 2" Poly vee and a 16' SwingWing on our 99 1500 Regular cab Short box. Trucks are awesome for drives, do pretty good on commercials too.

Just a thought.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Triple L said:


> Go with the 8', you'll never regret it. Alot of people told me that to. Check the specs. An 8' only wieghs no more than 40 to 50 lbs. Don't tell me that 50 lbs. are gonning to make or break your truck. I think the 8' it still too small now. Next blade it gonna be 9' 6".


Well you have that extra 50 lbs and then you need the power and truck to clear an extra 6" of snow as you go... it isn't just the weight.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey Jon Geer, so what do you end up having to replace with 9'2 Boss V on the front end of a 1500 after a plowing season? Do the plows get taken off or left on full time? Any possibility of pictures of those setups?? Honestly a truck is a truck and i dont think thats any different then any other guy out there with them 810 and 8611LP blizzards on their diesel crew cabs...thats just my opinion though...not that im against it because im not, i love trucks to much to let that bother me. haha

As for a 8ft on your 1500, this post is kinda old but anyways, i think there was a guy on here that was running a 8ft western unimount on his 03 crew cab ram 1500...if you make enough money plowing with it and are willing to keep up on the maintenance, should be alright.


----------



## Alaska Tim (Nov 17, 2005)

*Lotsa reads..*

Good stuff !! 
"Get er done !!!"


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

I recently bought an '06 Ram 1500 with the Hemi and 20" tires. I'm thinking about putting my 7'6" Western Ultramount on it this year. Right now it's on my '04 Ford F150 (ext cab/4x4/short box). The Ford's got a 5.4 L (300 HP), pushes it no problem, so the Hemi (345 HP) should be a breeze. Just worried about snow/ice chunks from the trail-off bouncing off the side of the new truck. Had that problem with the Ford.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

This is the setup I have now. The Ford is going back soon. So I'm thinking about getting the brackets and wiring harness for the new Hemi. Either that, or selling the Western and getting a small SNOWBEAR for it. Atleast I won't have to worry about front end damage to do weight issues.....................Comments???


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Well you asked for comments....

If you were planning on plowing with it, why would you buy another 1500 and worry about weight? Why not go with the 250/2500HD, put an 8' on it and not think about it?


----------

